# Dumore Tool Post Grinder score!



## GarageGuy (Feb 23, 2014)

Ran across an ad on CL, and the guy is retiring and moving, so he's selling off a bunch of his tooling.  I got a duMont #10 keyway broach set for $75, and a Dumore 44-011 tool post grinder for $100!  

The broach set has surface rust on the guides, but the cutters look unused.  Came with 1/8, 3/16, and 1/4 inch broaches for 1/2" through 1 1/2" shafts.  Not even one wedge is missing.  Some surface rust on the guides, but that is easy to clean up.





The tool post grinder is also complete with two collett adapters (1/8" and 1/4"), wrenches, stones, etc.  The only thing that didn't come with it are diamond wheel dressers, and I already had those.  All the guards and screws that might normally be missing are there.  Again, some surface rust on the different pulleys, but that's easy to clean up.





Can't wait to hit the garage and try them out!  I might need to adapt the mount for the tool post grinder to fit my 10" Logan compound, but I doubt it will be a big job.

GG


----------



## xalky (Feb 23, 2014)

You suck! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray C (Feb 23, 2014)

We need the little Green-with-Envy icon...

Really good score...


Ray


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes indeed - that is a great score. Well done!


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 23, 2014)

Major SUCKAGE there   Randy

- - - Updated - - -

Major SUCKAGE there 

Randy


----------



## darkzero (Feb 24, 2014)

Dayum, that's one helluva score! The Dumore looks barely even used!


----------



## george wilson (Feb 25, 2014)

Be sure to not forget to re arrange the pulleys when switching from a small point to a larger wheel. It can easily be forgotten. Your manual will likely tell you to run the grinder for about 1/2 hour before using it. It gets the bearings warmed up and everything expanded to the right tolerances.


----------



## GarageGuy (Feb 25, 2014)

OK, got everything sorted, cleaned up and oiled.  I downloaded the owners manual directly from Dumore's web site.  The grinder mounted right up to the compound with no modifications.  There can't be even one whole hour of use on this machine.  It's like new.  I turned it on and ran it for a couple minutes.  There is a chart right on the motor plate to match the correct pulleys to different grindstone sizes.  The bracket and diamond nib for dressing the wheel were missing, so I made one that fits in the tailstock.  





All set to go whenever I need it.

GG


----------



## Millbo (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it to late to BOO?.......:lmao:

good tool haul!


----------



## GarageGuy (Mar 11, 2014)

:lmao:  Nope!  I still can't believe my luck.  Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket while I'm still hot! :thinking:

GG


----------



## xalky (Mar 11, 2014)

GarageGuy said:


> :lmao:  Nope!  I still can't believe my luck.  Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket while I'm still hot! :thinking:
> 
> GG




:yousuck2:









LOL LOL LOL)


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 11, 2014)

Prices like that, you don't need a lottery win.
Michael


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 12, 2014)

A person could develop a guilt complex from this sort of thing !


----------



## DMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, I hope you're happy with yourself, cause you just ruined my day 

MAN that's a heck of a deal. They look in fantastic shape too.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 12, 2014)

Definitely a good score on the TPG.

 "Billy G"


----------



## sped35 (Mar 15, 2014)

Great score!!!!  Would give my left arm  (I'm left handed) to find a grinder like that!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Ed (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice score on the grinder! And I know, from a similar score, that you will love it. Just make sure to cover your lathe well.

I picked one up for $80, last spring. Like new condition, original metal case, full oiler, wrenches, and documentation (including registration card, from like '72). I used it on my Logan to finish off some forms to pour babbitt bearings, and man what a job it did.


----------



## Sandia (Mar 16, 2014)

Grinder looks brand new, wow. I lucked out last year and found one thru Craigs list incidentally. The fellow had some tooling for sale and I drove over to look at it and made a deal with him, he threw in a WWII Dumore made for the military for another $100.00, still in original steel case with manual. Runs like a Singer sewing machine. Crazy thing is it is 1/3 HP special order for the military.


----------

